# Letterbox Contact



## gruffalos mummy (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all, after lurking on here reading others stories and questions I have decided to pop on for some advice please.
Our perfect family have been home for just over 1 year and all is going well. 
The adoption order was granted in the summer so legally all ours and both have settled incredibly well with good attachments.
Suddenly realised when me and DH were having a chat about our last year that we have not had any letterbox contact or obviously sent any.
The agreement was once yearly letterbox without photos and no direct contact but who coordinates this? 
Our VA was fab but our social worker has not been in contact and it was a long distance placement, with their social worker being a newbie to adoptions. 
The heart side of me feels like not chasing it up as we have such a good thing going, but the head side knows it is in the best interest of our fantastic toddlers who deserve to have all the support they may need in the years to come and as much info as required.
If anyone could advise I would be grateful.
Thanks


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

A time for the letterbox contact should have been arranged when the children were placed. We adopted last January and our letterbox contact was agreed once yearly every March so BP's didn't have too long to wait for the first one. Our la have a letterbox coordinator who we send our letter to.  I think this is pretty standard.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Your placing LA should have a letterbox coordinator, if I was you I would phone the adoption team and ask to speak to the letterbox coordinator and discuss it with them.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We got a letter from the letterbox coordinator at our daughters placing authority outlining when and where we should send our letters. We got this through the post about a month after placement. Contact your children's placing authority's adoption team, they'll let you know what to do


----------

